# Deck question for a 1669



## atcannon (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a 1669 with a broken deck spindle. I have been looking for a used one to pop up, and finally found one, problem is, my deck is a model #18301 the used spindle came from a model # 14024. Both decks are 48 inch, and both tractors are 1669.I've been looking around to see if the parts are interchangeable, but I can't seem to find any info on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

